# Grizzly Showroom in PA



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

While on vacation, I got a chance to visit the Grizzly showroom in Muncy, PA. It was good to see all of the models of tools sitting side by side for comparison.

I'm wondering why they put the showroom in Muncy, however. It's a bit off the beaten path.

*Warning!* This is something a man needs to do without his wife, unless he's prepared to be teased a lot. I can't wait for her next visit to Michael's.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

I went to the one in Springfield, MO when we lived near there for one of their tent sales. I did go by myself and I got a hotel room! Let me tell you what you had better go there with a strict budget in mind…. I could have sold my house for a mess of power tools. I had a great time and did learn a lot more then just looking at a small picture in the catalog. All in all a great weekend…. and I picked up a few tools and I guess that made it a great weekend!

Paul


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Good for you John. I am only allowed to view the catalog with a chaperon. As far as visiting the store, my wife says I require a shock collar and if that fails a cattle prod. *ABSOLUTELY NO WALLET, CREDIT CARD OR CHECKBOOK,* within 250 feet of the entrance. Thankfully, the stores are just far enough away to keep me away.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"I'm wondering why they put the showroom in Muncy, however. It's a bit off the beaten path."

I can't be sure this is THE reason, but …

"off the beaten path" equals MUCH cheaper real estate….

I'd love to go, one day-to any of their locations !


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

The sales gal there did tell my wife she could go over to the Macy's store, but Veronika told her I could not be trusted to be alone in the store.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

You guys think you have it bad … my wife *HIDES* the Grizzly catalogs that come in the mail.

I out-foxed her … I just go online, order a new machine, and have them send a new catalog with it!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*TheDane*: LOL

May that kind of fun *never* go out of your marriage.

May the credit card company ALWAYS support this kind of cat-and-mouse game.

May your shop NEVER be too full, or your circuits overloaded.

And may your wife NEVER find an equally expensive hobby … for … paybacks ;-)

BTW: My 2010 Grizzly catalog is in the place of highest literature importance and prominence, in my house: next to the toilet, in the master bathroom


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Actually, my wife already has a pretty expensive hobby (sewing). She wanted a thread cabinet last year, which cost almost $11-hundred dollars … you can't build these things without tools, you know!


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

*NBeener,* the majestic thinking throne is probably the best place to plan out the future of the shop.

*John,* good thing my wife doesn't read LJ's. We might just make a trip to Muncy, just for the Macy's. LOL

*TheDane,* keep 'em wondering were the stuff keeps coming from. My best line is "Oh, that, I've had it for a while."


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

John, I have been there, I know exactly what you are saying. I only live 2 hours away, so it is always tempting me. As for its location, it is close to the middle of the state and if you look at a map, it is close to every major highway. I think they may be the reasons for the location. Besides, they have a complete Mall for the wife right in their parking lot. May 15th is their yearly tent sale. I will be there.


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

I need to get out more. I find my magazines, & flyers in the recycle barrel. Some of it is a tad of OCD. "I thought you just bought Ca glue, and those funny shaped sand paper" Honey isn't nice and cool in here, I thought I was going to melt sitting in the sun for 3 1/2 hours. Yea it's cool in here now make me a happy girl and find a place to eat, you can see this stuff in your shop. IT takes about 5 minutes and that real happy look starts to appear. Not the on like she's in Macy's the other one. This is great L J's has a venting section. Speaking of venting__.
I think I need to make the trip to Pa. alone. It's a hike from NH. Are the any member from the area that would like to go? Thanks guys, Oh does anyone know when Grizzly is doing their tent thing this year, or is the trip to the Grizzly outlet worth making. Thinking seriously about their 22" lathe. I want to touch it and run it. Most of all I want the regional manager to write up a promissory note, that if I buy one the centers will kiss each other tip to tip. Or they'll send a whole new machine. Which I don't want the hassle of doing. But I just can't swing a One way. This is the best discussion site on LJ's Thanks again guys.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey KRT,
A wile back I read that Grizzly was closing their PA showroom and I just checked their website which lists only Springfield Missouri and Bellingham Washington.
Marc


----------

